# Stargate Convention Chicago Aug 27-29



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

http://creationent.com/cal/sgchi.htm


I'm planning on going, who else?? I know we have some stargate fans here


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

wow I would love to go to that, I'd kill to meet Michael Shanks (Daniel Jackson) too bad its half a continent away :'(

get his autograph in my place  lol


----------



## Earthsiege (Apr 20, 2010)

That would be kinda cool, although I've only recently been getting into Stargate Universe. Never watched Atlantis, and only caught a few episodes of SG1.

I'd be more interested in going to meet Robert Picardo (aka The EMH from Star Trek: Voyager).


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

sg1 was great


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I went to the last one in LA and it was the bomb. Its such a fun experience, I suggest you to go. I didn't get any autos or photo ops because of the pricing, but its still so much fun.

PS My lacrosse sticks are named Osiris and Isis


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

lol nice


----------

